# Taking for a walk after 2nd vacc



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

My pup had her 2nd vaccination last week thursday, just wondering how long until she can be taken outside for a walk? Its been 6 days since her injection and vet said a week. Any thoughts?


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

It varies on what people think. Personally I went out the next day after the second jab. I would say 6 days is plenty. 

If it's 6 days now and the vet says 7, waiting another day won't hurt if you want to follow the vets advice.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I stood on the front of the vet talking to my vet and mine was on the floor then, walked off with her happily walking and he didn't moan, each to their own I think


----------



## icarepet (Dec 5, 2014)

Clare7435 said:


> I stood on the front of the vet talking to my vet and mine was on the floor then, walked off with her happily walking and he didn't moan, each to their own I think


Aha rebel! Jokes, just thought i'd ask people's opinion re this matter. Just really itching to take her out for a walk whilst im off from work


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

icarepet said:


> Aha rebel! Jokes, just thought i'd ask people's opinion re this matter. Just really itching to take her out for a walk whilst im off from work


To be fair I would say don't take my advice , see what everyone else advises, some vets say it's ok some don't, I've had dogs for years and will always do what I think is best and I've not killed one yet  My vet's damn good so for me if he says it's ok it's ok 
P.S The excitement of taking them out for the first time walking is so good isn't it


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

I struggle with this, obviously immunity wont be reached at spot on the 7 days and it's important to get the dog fully socialised but personally I would choose to follow the vets advice I think. At some point in the past I wouldn't have been quite so careful I don't think but I'm overly cautious due to having a fully vaccinated 11 month old die from one. I know vaccination isn't 100% so I don't think I would want to increase the risk.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Mine was at the beach after his first vacc  

Each to their own - i'd probably be classed as 'irresponsible'  but i'm glad i did as he saw the world from such a young age, people fussing over him, wearing a collar n lead, cars driving past, other dogs, etc....


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Would follow advice from the vet aswell ..... Waiting is horrible though, I remember all too well !


----------



## mysti (Nov 24, 2014)

I followed the vet's advice & waited a week after my puppy's second vaccination to take him out for a walk but we did lots of socialisation before that with him in my arms.


----------



## Gignesthai (Dec 16, 2014)

is this the final vaccs, or is it the 2nd dhp vaccine and the third trip is for a lepto 4 jab, as some vets do the dhp and lepto 4 over three trips so that the dhp bit which can be given closer to the first is and then it is only the lepto to wait for, so if you arent walking in areas with dirty and rat infested as such then when the dhp has been a week you can go out, so day 7


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Our vet said two weeks after 2nd vac. but we took Dillon out after 10 days.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have always taken them out straight after the second one.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

TBH I get my pups out asap and don't worry too much about it.

My current dog was fostered by a Vet Nurse when she was a puppy, and she took the two puppies to work with her every day. When I met them at about 7 weeks old they were pottering around on the grass outside the vets, and didn't get their first jab for another few days. I picked her up a week between jabs and she was down our fields within a couple of days. Once I'd got her walking OK on the lead she was off on short walks - this was probably around the time of her 2nd jab. And I definitely walked her in and out of the vets with no-one batting an eyelid.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

With my first two I did the week after the second injection.

With all subsequent additions I have just got on with socialising as soon as they arrived with me - I just picked the places carefully to be as safe as possible.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Daisy was out the day after, because she was already 15 weeks by the time she was fully vaccinated so we didn't want to waste any more time. We did some pavement walking around our area before then too, it's fairly dog poo free round our bit.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I took Teddy out straightaway - more important to socialise rather than the small risk of infection.


----------



## Junemary (3 mo ago)

icarepet said:


> My pup had her 2nd vaccination last week thursday, just wondering how long until she can be taken outside for a walk? Its been 6 days since her injection and vet said a week. Any thoughts?


 The vet told me I could walk my puppy on the pavement after a week then after two weeks can walk on grass if that helps


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Junemary said:


> The vet told me I could walk my puppy on the pavement after a week then after two weeks can walk on grass if that helps


This thread is 7 years old, so while the advice is a bit out of date for the OP it's valid for newbies. Thanks.


----------

